# plastic or glass petri dishes



## Toxic frogs (Nov 16, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone was having mold problems when using plactic petri dishes? I have a friend that had to switch to glass because he couldnt keep eggs in plasctic one without molding. Glass ones are expensive but im thinking of going with glass anyways. Thanks to those who respond. 

Brian


----------



## tahir tareen (Dec 17, 2009)

i use plastic and haven't had any problems yet, my vent tads are just getting back legs now.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I've never had any molding issues using plastic petri dishes with "good" eggs!!!....


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Agreed. Plastic works fine for good eggs. Maybe your friend needs to examine other possibilities for the cause of the mold. Good plastic petri dishes are autoclavable, so sterlizing them between uses shouldn't be a big deal


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup, i use plastic without a problem too


----------



## Theanswer305 (Dec 2, 2011)

Plastic. Check amazon. They sell em cheap.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Plastic some for over 7 years now. Washed with bleach. 

Does he use methylene blue?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

You could skip both and simply use large, thick, dead leaves under a hut. Not that this is a prefered method for hobbyiests, but it is certainly an option. Beyond that, most darts will deposit in leaf litter, particularly concealed pockets. Just thought I'd add that...

Again, this is not the prefered method... LOL!

JBear


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Plastic, I got mine from PETRI DISHES, (plastic, standard size, sterile)... cheaper than Amazon.. 

Ed


----------

